# The Deck



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

This Friday. It so damn hot... not sure what to Cook??? Who's in? Joker what about you:w 
Rob


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=28464

How about you come here for a change?


----------



## CgarWyzrd (Jun 20, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> This Friday. It so damn hot... not sure what to Cook??? Who's in? Joker what about you:w
> Rob


I think I can make it:al


----------



## love_this (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll mow the lawn ...


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> This Friday. It so damn hot... not sure what to Cook??? Who's in? Joker what about you:w
> Rob


A little too far for me to drive but one of these days I'm just going to show up un-announced and demand to hang out on the deck 

Damn beach dwelling FOG's!!! LOL


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

Hey, is the other fat white guy going to be there?


----------



## love_this (Jul 25, 2006)

I would be expecting Johnny Cash, if I were you...


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

buddha daddy said:


> Hey, is the other fat white guy going to be there?


Doug... Rumor has it he is going to be there... :s

If I don't see you at Rob's, I'll see you in TJ on Saturday!!! :w


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

buddha daddy said:


> Hey, is the other fat white guy going to be there?


Yes he will be there with his Red Shirt on!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

love_this said:


> I'll mow the lawn ...


that's Alberts job



LasciviousXXX said:


> one of these days I'm just going to show up un-announced and demand to hang out on the deck
> 
> Damn beach dwelling FOG's!!! LOL


That would not be a problem at all:z

I think about 2:30 is good. We will start on the deck and if it get too full we can move it to the garage or maybe the front lawn (I have to see what yes dear says)

same Yes Dear rules as always apply

1. No F. BOMBS

2. No Cigars IN the House

3. HIT the damn BOWL

4. and we also added the "Kerry Rule"  Leave ":gn them" at home

Rob


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

gorob23 said:


> that's Alberts job
> 
> That would not be a problem at all:z
> 
> ...


You can only fit 3 fat guys and Larry on the deck.

No F bombs? Oh man that leaves 97% of the patio posse out.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> 4. and we also added the "Kerry Rule"  Leave ":gn them" at home
> 
> Rob


:r Too funny!

Good rule though


----------



## buddha daddy (Jun 14, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> that's Alberts job
> 
> That would not be a problem at all:z
> 
> ...


See I told you it's more fun at Casa De Buddha

1. F bombs are manditory.

2. Smoke wherever you want.

3. Piss in the yard if it make you happy.

4. We hate Kerry here, NO RULES!

And I can fit 60-70 fat guys here :SM


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> I think about 2:30 is good. We will start on the deck and if it get too full we can move it to the garage or maybe the front lawn (I have to see what yes dear says)
> 
> Rob


Real schedule:

2:30 at the deck

2:35 deck is full so move to the garage.


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Not sure I can make it, but thanks for the invite.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

calistogey said:


> Not sure I can make it, but thanks for the invite.


Larry, I hope that you change your mind on showing up! I had some more Super Coronas for you if you did...


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> Larry, I hope that you change your mind on showing up! I had some more Super Coronas for you if you did..


:sb *That's NOT LARRY*

and he said leave them with me I'll take care of them

I have an APB out on ron anyone se him

He hasn't called since I :al out of his wine bottle :sl

Rob


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> :sb *That's NOT LARRY*
> 
> and he said leave them with me I'll take care of them
> 
> ...


Thanks for the invite -- can't make it this time, esp. with the 3 fat white guy limit. I thought he was Knot Larry --


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Thanks for the invite -- can't make it this time, esp. with the 3 fat white guy limit.


that's not a worry we can sit them on oppisite decks 

I know it's a tough drive but anytime you like come on up:z

Rob


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

Have fun, I'll be back on Monday...

... havin a deck herf without me... ****ers.... :gn :gn :gn


----------



## sekoudog (Oct 20, 2005)

Damn, damn, damn! (Kermit you lnow this one). Believe fellas I wish I was smoking with you all.

BTW, we gotta work out some better ID's for me and cigarflip, calistogey and cigarflip, and me the vanilla fat dudes. Let's work on that I am getting confused.

Signed,

Fat black the other Larry guy


----------



## traveldude (Oct 27, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> This Friday. It so damn hot... not sure what to Cook??? Who's in? Joker what about you:w
> Rob


Thanks for the invite Rob. Sorry I couldn't make it but maybe I'll catch you next time. 
Hope you didn't cook any of your "chili surprise" without having a good supply of pepto on hand. u :r


----------



## Coach (Jun 2, 2006)

I don't remember giving permission for another DECK gathering:SM :SM 

OWNER
MBD&G Complex 

:fu 


have fun guys,maybe Rob can SLICE things up AGAIN:w :w


----------



## love_this (Jul 25, 2006)

Rob did get a knife out. We got ready with cameras but the fool missed his thumb.


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

He was busy eyeing the pink cake!


----------



## chewbacco (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks guys for having me...I'm the newbie that crashed your cigar party.

I had a really good time listening to you guys bash each other.

You guys are too giving...thanks everyone for all the uneven trades!
There's no way I can repay you all.

After meeting you guys, now I'm for sure going to the 'dark side'.
My domestics are starting to taste like sh!t. Screw you guys!

Just kidding...thanks for having me at The Deck Rob.


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

chewbacco said:


> Thanks guys for having me...I'm the newbie that crashed your cigar party.
> 
> I had a really good time listening to you guys bash each other.
> 
> ...


Yes! Does that mean I'm not the FNG anymore? And does that mean I'm not gay anymore either?


----------



## chewbacco (Jul 31, 2006)

sorry...they didn't call me the FNG yet...and they didn't call me gay either.

Sounds like you're still it...j/k


----------



## Aielo (Jan 9, 2006)

chewbacco said:


> sorry...they didn't call me the FNG yet...and they didn't call me gay either.
> 
> Sounds like you're still it...j/k


Ohhh watch out!

Eh, it'll happen sooner or later.


----------

